# Private Reserve status



## monophoto (Sep 22, 2020)

Private Reserve inks developed a reputation for its selection of colors, color saturation, and overall ink economy.  Ink was available in both bottled and international standard cartridge packaging and as roller ball refills (packaged by Schmidt).

As many of you know, Private Reserve inks were initially made as a hobby/business by the owner of a jewelery/pen store in Zionsville, IN.  When he died several years ago, his family initially struggled with the business in part because he reportedly never wrote down the recipes for his inks.  Eventually, they sold the ink business to an employee, Darla Aniline, who was able to recreate most of the original colors and get the business back on its feet. 

Sadly, it has been reported on several pen boards that Darla Aniline passed away last week.  It is not at all clear how the business will be able to continue at this point.


----------

